# It's HumpDay



## gmc2003 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 11, 2020)

On a serious note, I love octopus if cooked properly.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 11, 2020)

Some good ones today Chris! This is getting to be like our job, I'll toss on a couple more. RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 11, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> View attachment 470300
> 
> 
> View attachment 470301
> ...


Good ones Chris.  Love the back seat driver.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Some good ones today Chris! This is getting to be like our job, I'll toss on a couple more. RAY
> View attachment 470316
> 
> View attachment 470315
> ...





sawhorseray said:


> Some good ones today Chris! This is getting to be like our job, I'll toss on a couple more. RAY
> View attachment 470316
> 
> View attachment 470315
> ...


With today's IQ level, that cat joke is sadly possible.  LOL
Gary


----------



## mike243 (Nov 11, 2020)

lol


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 11, 2020)

LOL!


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 11, 2020)

All good ones Chris and Ray!  Thanks!The backseat driver and the Slow-Rude signs especially.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2020)

Great stuff guys!...JJ


----------

